# Very important for cell phone owners



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I just received this from a friend and I thought I would pass it on to my friends here at L.J.'s.

I just made this call right now, (It's almost 11:00 P.M. at night) and honestly it took no longer than 15/ 20 seconds.

Imagine 20 seconds of your time in comparison to dealing with telemarketers on your cell phones.

I have sent this along to my family also. I think this is one of those e-mails that truly does need to be "passed on."

Thank you for reading this
PEACE!!!
Allison

*REMEMBER: Cell Phone Numbers Go Public this month.

REMINDER….. all cell phone numbers are being released to telemarketing companies and you will start to receive sales calls.

...... YOU WILL BE CHARGED FOR THESE CALLS

To prevent this, call the following number from your cell phone: 888-382-1222. 
It is the National DO NOT CALL list. It will only take a minute of your time.. It blocks your number for five (5) years. You must call from the cell phone number you want to have blocked. You cannot call from a different phone number.

HELP OTHERS BY PASSING THIS ON .. It takes about 20 seconds. *


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

My case could be slightly different, received 5 to 10 MMS/mth that I never request and was charged RM4 (approx. USD 1.15) per message. Look how easy they (scammers/spammers) make money, when we are struggling to get work. And what the authority is doing? NOTHING!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Allison.. Did on mine will now do it to the otherones that I have..


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

I have not heard of this…The American Government passed a law banning solicitation calls to your cell phone 4 years ago. Is this law going away??? I will investigate, more. Looks like big business and big brother work better together under the Obamanation Administration.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Or maybe not???

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/cell411.asp


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

The Federal Trade Commission does allow mobile phone users to add their numbers to the National Do Not Call Registry (the same one already in force for home phones), either online or by calling 1-888-382-1222. Doing so probably isn't necessary, mind you - per FCC regulations, telemarketers are already prohibited from using automated dialers to call cell phone numbers - but millions have already signed up, and so can you.

Contrary to what most variants of the email rumor claim, there is no 31-day, 16-day, or 8-day deadline for adding cell phone numbers to the Do Not Call list - indeed, there is no deadline whatsoever.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

We had the same thing in Canada for our home phone but it end up that the number 888 was to give telemarketing your number.
Home we never got charged for them calls, and on my cell phone I can see the number before I answer and if it is a number I don't know I don't answer.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

thank you Allison…. it worked just fine …where is some new wood work post…waiting…lol


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Allison! 
Did mine as soon as I got my phone.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

This has been bouncing around the Internet for quite awhile now. It's false and has been floating around in e-mail form since 2005.

More Information can be found here:

" Someone made the wild leap of reasoning that creating a cell phone directory was the equivalent of giving cell phone numbers to the Telemarketing industry"

"A cell phone directory will be created but numbers will be included on an opt in basis. If a cell phone user does nothing then their number *will not *be included"

Don't believe every e-mail you get 

The Truth about Cell Phones and the Do Not Call Registry Federal Trade Commission


 Contrary to the e-mail, cell phone numbers are NOT being released to telemarketers, and you will NOT soon be getting telemarketing calls on your cell phone.
There is NO deadline by which you must register your cell phone number on the Registry.
Federal Communications Commission (FCC) regulations prohibit telemarketers from using automated dialers to call cell phone numbers. Automated dialers are standard in the industry, so most telemarketers are barred from calling consumers on their cell phones without their consent.
The national associations representing telemarketers have stated that their clients do not intend to start calling consumers' cell phones.
There is only ONE DNC Registry. There is no separate registry for cell phones.
The DNC Registry accepts registrations from both cell phones and land lines. You must call from the phone number that you want to register. If you register online, you must respond to a confirmation e-mail.
While the telecommunications industry has been discussing the possibility of creating a wireless 411 directory, according to the FCC, even if a wireless 411 directory is established, most telemarketing calls to cell phones would still be illegal, regardless of whether the number is listed on the federal government's National Do Not Call Registry.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

The truth of the e-mail notwithstanding … any time I get a new phone number, I immediately go to the "FTCs "Do Not Call website, and register the number.

No downside … that I have found, and … for those telemarketers who *do* violate it, the penalties can be rather serious.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been on the do-not-call list for over two years already, and I have the same number now as I did then. Do I have to "renew" my place on that list?? If so, why? What sense does that make to have people already on the list get back on the list? No offense, Allison…
I see differing views of this in the responses, so I think I'll do some research on this one. The Snopes.com link above should tell the truth of the matter.


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

Another point to make is that registration in the list lasted for 5 years prior to 2007. Registration on the list is now permanent, unless the number is disconnected or reassigned to another person.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Alison for taking the time out to post this for us.

AKA….......Woodchic


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Allison, we have a similar system down under. My wife I I are on it. The only exemptions are those you have previously done business with & charities. Life is much more peaceful since we went on the list.


----------



## papabear (Mar 28, 2009)

The problem is, most people don't report the spam calls so the risk of getting caught by the FCC/CRTC and being fined is minimal. Some of them even display fake numbers to make them look legit but if you file a complaint it can't be tracked.

I do the same as GMman and ignore numbers I don't know. If it turn out to be legit, they will leave a message.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Allison!


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

I simply don't answer if i don't recognize the number. if its important they can leave a voicemail (which i can check from home phone if need be) either way spam all they like it dont cost me a dime.


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have a cell phone because I haven't thought of a good reason to own one. LOL


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Hoax!


----------

